
Show HN: I Coded Conway's Game of Life in ~30 Lines of JavaScript - r0rshrk
https://repl.it/@akash_joshi/game-life
======
r0rshrk
Hey guys, the ~30 lines of JS is for a purely node solution with poor
formatting. A React visualizer for the code increases the LOC to ~92[1].

I wrote this project purely for fun, and wanted to showcase the code to show
it to new folk and get helpful advices from experienced folk :D

[1] - [https://github.com/akash-joshi/conway-game-of-
life/blob/mast...](https://github.com/akash-joshi/conway-game-of-
life/blob/master/src/App.js)

